# RB Bryce Brown eyeing LSU



## Les Miles (Feb 14, 2009)

* Advocate staff report - Published: Feb 14, 2009

LSU’s recruiting class might not be done.

Brian Butler, the advisor of Wichita, Kans., running back Bryce Brown, posted a story on his Web site this week about LSU’s chances with the coveted, undecided prospect.

“LSU is sounding for real,” Brown said in the report.

Brown committed to Miami in February 2008, looking to join his brother, Miami linebacker Arthur Brown. But he decided just recently to reopen his recruitment and take two more official college visits before making a decision.

Brown was expected at Tennessee this weekend. He said in Butler’s report he would either visit LSU or Southern California the final weekend of the month.

“They have some great linemen,” the running back said, “and they got (Bastrop receiver) Rueben Randle and (Houston safety) Craig Loston. LSU is definitely in the running for my final visit.”

The co-MVP of the U.S. Army All-American Bowl in January, Brown is listed as the nation’s No. 1 prospect by Rivals.com, one spot ahead of Randle. He has until April 1, the end of the signing period, to choose a school.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Feb 14, 2009)

Lets see the hot /sweaty swamps of Louisiana where the hobbies 
are fan boat racing and frog giggin.

Or the sunny beaches of Southern Cal..Where the hobbies are working on your suntan,socializing with celebrities,and counting your girlfreinds.


You're right.Ya'll a shoe-in for that last visit.


----------



## tuffdawg (Feb 14, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> Lets see the hot /sweaty swamps of Louisiana where the hobbies
> are fan boat racing and frog giggin.
> 
> Or the sunny beaches of Southern Cal..Where the hobbies are working on your suntan,socializing with celebrities,and counting your girlfreinds.
> ...


 Your askin for it.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 14, 2009)

With Joe McKnight and the depth at RB that USC currently has, I'll take my chances on the frog giggin and Mardi Gras.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Feb 14, 2009)

True.True.But when it comes to the lure of USC kids loose their rationality.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 14, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> True.True.But when it comes to the lure of USC kids loose their rationality.



LSU is gonna spread the rumor that UT is firing Kiffin soon and that he's already negotiating with Pete Carroll to return to coach the running backs at Southern Cal. That should just about do it don't ya think?


----------



## kevina (Feb 14, 2009)

TuffDaddy said:


> True.True.But when it comes to the lure of USC kids loose their rationality.



Especially if the players parents need a car and a place to live.


----------



## TuffDaddy (Feb 14, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> LSU is gonna spread the rumor that UT is firing Kiffin soon and that he's already negotiating with Pete Carroll to return to coach the running backs at Southern Cal. That should just about do it don't ya think?



Before its over with they gonna deport Ol-Kiffy.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.potentialplayers.com/news_events_detail.aspx?id=71

It also looks like UM is out.Not official


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 17, 2009)

What do you guys think Orange and white?


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 17, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> What do you guys think Orange and white?



Is that the color of the HUMMER that Coach O and Lane are gonna buy for him?

The more I read about this kid the less I like him. Yeah he can run and all, but he is not a team player. 

Even his high school coach says he has the "it's all about me, me, me" attitude.

Bryce is supposed to take a visit to LSU on the last weekend in February. I guess we'll being holding our breath till he decides on March 12th...not.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 17, 2009)

Whomever gets him can HAVE him. I hope he goes to L$U or U$C.  He is a primadonna and not a team player.  There is no reason for all this fanfare.  Ridiculous that a 19 year kid can pull strings like this.  I'll take the kids that wanted to be at my school, not the ones who have to be sold on it.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 18, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Is that the color of the HUMMER that Coach O and Lane are gonna buy for him?
> 
> The more I read about this kid the less I like him. Yeah he can run and all, but he is not a team player.
> 
> ...



I have confidence in the Tennessee staff that whatever kind of attitude brown might have can me corrected.If not he would be off the team or on the bench.Looks like UT is in this until he signs.



> The letter of intent presently issued expires Wednesday at midnight and sources told CaneSport that there is a strong chance that Coach Randy Shannon will choose not to issue Brown a new scholarship offer if he has not signed with Miami by that deadline.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 18, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I have confidence in the Tennessee staff that whatever kind of attitude brown my have can me corrected.If not he would be off the team or on the bench.Looks like UT is in this until he signs.



What does the RB depth chart situation look like @ UT? Will he be able to come in as a freshmen and have immediate and significant playing time?


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 18, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> What does the RB depth chart situation look like @ UT? Will he be able to come in as a freshmen and have immediate and significant playing time?



I think he could come in and make an immediate impact.Kiffin has no RB favorite and they all start out even. So he could come in and win the starting job.He would go agaisnt hardesty, creer and poole.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 23, 2009)

UPDATE

Brown's dad: Miami Hurricanes 'concerned about the media circus'
Posted on Mon, Feb. 23, 2009 
BY SUSAN MILLER DEGNAN

Top national football recruit Bryce Brown will continue with his well-orchestrated plan for choosing a college to attend, said his father, Arthur Brown Sr., on Monday.
But because the University of Miami apparently is losing interest in the top-rated running back, Arthur Sr. said, the Browns are ''leaning heavily'' toward making this weekend's trip to LSU Bryce's final official recruiting trip.

Arthur Sr. said a UM assistant coach called him and Bryce last Thursday afternoon at separate times to relay the school's concerns.

''They said they were very, very concerned about the media circus around his recruitment,'' Arthur Sr. told The Miami Herald. "I think they pretty much wanted him to make a decision immediately without him going through his plan. Bryce told them he would have to talk to his family about that and that we would call back at 7 p.m. Thursday.

"We called back at 7 p.m. and left messages with [running backs coach] Tommie Robinson and Randy Shannon. We told Coach Shannon on the message that he's going through his original plan and that Miami is in that plan and he would take his visits as planned and make his decision March 16.''

Neither Shannon, nor any other coaches, have called back, the elder Brown said. Shannon might not be allowed to initiate a personal call to Bryce because of recruiting limits, Arthur Sr. said, but he can take a call from Bryce.

Does Arthur Sr. interpret UM's lack of response as a loss of interest in Bryce?

''Pretty much,'' he said. "But unless it comes from Coach Shannon, it's all rumor and speculation.''

Arthur Sr. added, "In all fairness to Coach Shannon, I have to kind of say I understand where they're coming from. This thing has turned into something we never anticipated.''

Bryce Brown's father, whose other son, Arthur Jr., is a linebacker at UM, said he regrets the way this saga has turned out. Now it seems there likely won't be an official visit to UM on March 3 during spring practice, as 17-year-old Bryce wanted. Instead, all things point to LSU being the final official visit.

UM is not allowed to comment on specific recruits.

Bryce Brown, of Wichita, Kan., has made official visits to Missouri, Oregon, Clemson and Tennessee, and an unofficial visit to Kansas State. He is rated as the nation's No. 1 overall prospect, and has until April 1 to choose a school. National Signing Day was Feb. 4.

''It has gotten to the point where this whole thing should have been avoided and could have been avoided,'' Arthur Brown Sr. said late Monday morning. "If we could do it all over again there are a lot of things we should have and would have done differently. For Bryce, I'd say regardless of how you express the need to make additional visits, if that's your plan, then don't commit. Don't commit. Also, you should keep a very frequent communication with the coaches -- Coach Shannon and the other coaches.

"If you have that time constraint, then keep in mind that they [the coaches] have time constraints, too, and you should be sensitive to that.''

Should Bryce not visit UM, would that keep the Hurricanes out of his decision-making process March 16?

''No, not at all,'' Arthur Sr. said, 'unless we know they definitely don't want him. Come March 16, if he feels like he wants to be at UM, he'd get on the phone and call Coach Shannon. If Coach Shannon said 'Yes,' he'd go to UM. If he said 'No,' he wouldn't. He'd do that privately.''

Arthur Sr. reiterated that Arthur Jr., going into this sophomore season, loves UM. ''This won't affect Arthur in the least,'' his dad said. "The only thing Arthur is concerned about is that Bryce prays on it and does what's right.''

Arthur Sr. was asked if the process has affected the family's relationship with Shannon.

''No,'' the father said, "He's family.''


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 23, 2009)

So it's possible for brown to have just one last visit.If he switches his unofficial visit to LSU to official.I think Oku is waiting to see what bryce does before he commits.

I read this earlier and kinda like the idea Oku and bryce discussed.



> Oku, however, said Brown’s decision won’t be a factor in his decision and that the two have even discussed the possibility of going to UT together.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 23, 2009)

I will state again for the record.  You can have him and the junk that goes with him.  I am positive there are some recruiting violations in there somewhere with all that street agent/spiritual rep stuff.


----------



## sleeze (Feb 23, 2009)

Brown Eyeing LSU?

Thats just nasty.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 24, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Brown Eyeing LSU?
> 
> Thats just nasty.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 24, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Brown Eyeing LSU?
> 
> Thats just nasty.



Sleeze, I should have figured you would come up with something like that.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 24, 2009)

IMO if it wasn't for this butler character I think he would already be in orange, but this LSU visit does have me worried.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 24, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> IMO if it wasn't for this butler character I think he would already be in orange, but this LSU visit does have me worried.



I read that in an article recently that Bryce Brown's father is from Bogalusa, Louisiana and a LSU fan. From what I understand Bryce grew up also cheering for the Tigers. That could work in our favor if the official visit this weekend goes well. LSU is putting on the full court press to sign this guy.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 24, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> I read that in an article recently that Bryce Brown's father is from Bogalusa, Louisiana and a LSU fan. From what I understand Bryce grew up also cheering for the Tigers. That could work in our favor if the official visit this weekend goes well. LSU is putting on the full court press to sign this guy.



Is this the guy that has some sort of representation raising money on the internet for high school athletes travel? If so, I think this guy has problem written all over him. One of these late signees got bad rap from his HS coach and I think it is Brown but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 24, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Is this the guy that has some sort of representation raising money on the internet for high school athletes travel? If so, I think this guy has problem written all over him. One of these late signees got bad rap from his HS coach and I think it is Brown but I could be mistaken.



That's they guy. His HS coach says he's more concerned about himself than the team. But..he is the #1 player in the nation according to Rivals.


----------



## kevina (Feb 24, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Is this the guy that has some sort of representation raising money on the internet for high school athletes travel? If so, I think this guy has problem written all over him. One of these late signees got bad rap from his HS coach and I think it is Brown but I could be mistaken.



I wonder if some of his internet donations came from some of the boosters / alum of the schools he has visited? I see possible issues with this one.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 24, 2009)

*Brian Butler Article*



kevina said:


> I wonder if some of his internet donations came from some of the boosters / alum of the schools he has visited? I see possible issues with this one.



Here's and article on the Brian Butler the so called "advisor" to Bryce Brown.

http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/story/11315239


----------



## topcat (Feb 24, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Here's and article on the Brian Butler the so called "advisor" to Bryce Brown.
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/story/11315239


That's a good read there.

They may say this kid is all about himself, but I think a football locker room is much tougher to contaminate than a basketball locker room or a baseball clubhouse.  The QB may not like him, but he'll dang sure hand the ball off to him.  

I hope he signs with UT, but I'm doubtful after what I've been hearing.  Sounds like he's headed to Baton Rouge.


----------



## riprap (Feb 24, 2009)

kevina said:


> I wonder if some of his internet donations came from some of the boosters / alum of the schools he has visited? I see possible issues with this one.


You should know. Yall wrote the book on this.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 24, 2009)

riprap said:


> You should know. Yall wrote the book on this.



We also wrote some new books this past season that you probably would not find such a good read. They were actually written in your backyard.


----------



## topcat (Feb 24, 2009)

riprap said:


> You should know. Yall wrote the book on this.


so true!


----------



## topcat (Feb 24, 2009)

fairhope said:


> We also wrote some new books this past season


Who wrote "How to get Spanked by Utah"?  And "How Topcat can Lose Money Real Fast"?


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 24, 2009)

topcat said:


> Who wrote "How to get Spanked by Utah"?  And "How Topcat can Lose Money Real Fast"?



I think alot of people took part in writing about losing money. As far as How to get Spanked by Utah? That would be the same people who wrote the book, "Mess with the Bull, You get the Horns,  The demise of Phil Fulmer"


----------



## topcat (Feb 24, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I think alot of people took part in writing about losing money. As far as How to get Spanked by Utah? That would be the same people who wrote the book, "Mess with the Bull, You get the Horns,  The demise of Phil Fulmer"


Can I get an autographed copy of that one?  UT would've killed Utah.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 24, 2009)

topcat said:


> UT would've killed Utah.


No kidding


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 24, 2009)

topcat said:


> Can I get an autographed copy of that one?  UT would've killed Utah.



You keep stirring while I pick myself up off the floor.


----------



## topcat (Feb 24, 2009)

fairhope said:


> You keep stirring while I pick myself up off the floor.


You up yet?  Utah! Bwahahhahahahahhaa THWA


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 24, 2009)

topcat said:


> That's a good read there.
> 
> They may say this kid is all about himself, but I think a football locker room is much tougher to contaminate than a basketball locker room or a baseball clubhouse.  The QB may not like him, but he'll dang sure hand the ball off to him.
> 
> I hope he signs with UT, but I'm doubtful after what I've been hearing.  Sounds like he's headed to Baton Rouge.



I agree with you about the football locker room being tougher to contaminate, but it does happen and 2 names come to mind on past Bama teams, DJ Hall and Freddie Milons. Both were great players but did nothing to support team morale.


----------



## topcat (Feb 24, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I agree with you about the football locker room being tougher to contaminate, but it does happen and 2 names come to mind on past Bama teams, DJ Hall and Freddie Milons. Both were great players but did nothing to support team morale.



I can add to that too.  I think you get my point, i.e. T.O. But this kid's recruiting is retarded, and the attention he's after is ludacris.  I hope he does well... just pick a school and start working out DH.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 24, 2009)

topcat said:


> You up yet?  Utah! Bwahahhahahahahhaa THWA



My bad, when you said UT I mistakingly thought you were talking about TN. You are right, UT (Texas) might have had a shot at them. There, see I man up when I make a mistake.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 24, 2009)

topcat said:


> Who wrote "How to get Spanked by Utah"?  And "How Topcat can Lose Money Real Fast"?



Dang, I've been away for half the day and I come back and spit all over my screen when I read this. Come on Kevin & Fairhope, you gotta admit it was funny even if you don't agree with him.

Good work Topcat!


----------



## topcat (Feb 24, 2009)

fairhope said:


> My bad, when you said UT I mistakingly thought you were talking about TN. You are right, UT (Texas) might have had a shot at them. There, see I man up when I make a mistake.


hilarious


----------



## topcat (Feb 24, 2009)

fairhope, your little green light is still on.

Bring it!


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 24, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Dang, I've been away for half the day and I come back and spit all over my screen when I read this. Come on Kevin & Fairhope, you gotta admit it was funny even if you don't agree with him.
> 
> Good work Topcat!



I admit that it was funny. I laughed. I just hope he was kidding and laughing about the fact that TN could have beat Utah. But , he did get a bit of a chuckle out of me. Comeaux, you know that I will come back with something even if it is a weak attempt to defend my boys.


----------



## topcat (Feb 24, 2009)

fairhope said:


> I admit that it was funny. I laughed. I just hope he was kidding and laughing about the fact that TN could have beat Utah. But , he did get a bit of a chuckle out of me. Comeaux, you know that I will come back with something even if it is a weak attempt to defend my boys.


I hope it's better than your Texas crack. ahhhh haahhh.... 

Go Vols


----------



## kevina (Feb 24, 2009)

topcat said:


> Can I get an autographed copy of that one?  UT would've killed Utah.





AccUbonD said:


> No kidding



Calm down boys, not so fast. It was a football game not a moonshine making contest
or an overall fashion show


----------



## kevina (Feb 24, 2009)

topcat said:


> UT would've killed Utah.



That is funny, untrue, but funny.
If UT would have played against Utah in the Sugar Bowl, Fulmer would still have his job and Kiffen would still be unemployeed because no one else would have hired that cry baby.

Sorry for the brief hijack COMO.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 24, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> IMO if it wasn't for this butler character I think he would already be in orange, but this LSU visit does have me worried.



And I thought I had orange glasses.  If not for this agent, he would have been participating in spring practice like the rest of the Canes today.  His dad wants him down with his brother.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 25, 2009)

Posted by ESPN.com's Heather Dinich

Since Miami begins spring practice today, let's start in Coral Gables. In regards to this story about the possibility of Bryce Brown not visiting Miami, let's get something clear: Miami is no longer interested in Brown. It's over, done. A source at Miami has confirmed this for me, which is why it's no surprise LSU is suddenly in the picture for that last visit.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 26, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Posted by ESPN.com's Heather Dinich
> 
> Since Miami begins spring practice today, let's start in Coral Gables. In regards to this story about the possibility of Bryce Brown not visiting Miami, let's get something clear: Miami is no longer interested in Brown. It's over, done. A source at Miami has confirmed this for me, which is why it's no surprise LSU is suddenly in the picture for that last visit.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Feb 26, 2009)

I think this kid's a potential train wreck waiting to happen.  Unless there's some kind of light bulb that clicks on in his mind, I think that the team that wins him and his "advisor" will have one of the following happen within two years:
-NCAA violation(s) related to his relationship with his advisor
-Kid will run afoul of the team/coach and be dismissed
-Kid will run afoul of the law and be dismissed
-Kid will drop out/flunk out of school or transfer

See: Ryan Perrilloux


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 27, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> There is conflicting reports about Miami.To tell you the truth I don't know what to believe anymore, But IMO UM is very much in this and is the team to beat.



Yeah, I know what you mean about knowing what to believe anymore. The New York Times has an article on the adviser being investigated by the NCAA now: http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/27/sports/ncaafootball/27recruit.html

But the articles states about Miami: "He is verbally committed to Miami, Butler said, but a Miami official said Thursday that the program was no longer recruiting Brown and would not offer him a scholarship, even though it had scholarships available. "

So, I guess we will all wait around another 2 weeks to see what the kid will do.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 27, 2009)

FWIW, all of my UM sources down south have said the the U has told BB and his babysitter to get lost.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 1, 2009)

LSU visit update.

http://www.potentialplayers.com/news_events_detail.aspx?id=76


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks good for LSU but I still wonder about his character.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Looks good for LSU but I still wonder about his character.



I think your concern about his character is warranted. I just don't see how there can be NO violations with this guy. It will be interesting to see how he adjust to not being the main focus on a team.


----------



## kevina (Mar 1, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Looks good for LSU but I still wonder about his character.



Depends how you look at it. Brown is definitely a great athlete, but can the LSU coaching staff break him of his "ME ONLY" mentality?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 1, 2009)

kevina said:


> Depends how you look at it. Brown is definitely a great athlete, but can the LSU coaching staff break him of his "ME ONLY" mentality?



They can take him snipe hunting in the Atchafalaya. That'll give him the proper perspective.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 1, 2009)

*Code RED*

I think that Miles should issue a Code RED on the first day.  A couple of the Senior bruisers should pay him a visit at his dorm and inform him of the TEAM way of doing things.  I have to believe that things would have been better with RP had Dorsey and Jackson carried out a Code RED.

Just a thought.  

What do you guys think?


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Beartrkkr said:


> I think this kid's a potential train wreck waiting to happen.  Unless there's some kind of light bulb that clicks on in his mind, I think that the team that wins him and his "advisor" will have one of the following happen within two years:
> -NCAA violation(s) related to his relationship with his advisor
> -Kid will run afoul of the team/coach and be dismissed
> -Kid will run afoul of the law and be dismissed
> ...


Sounds like a perfect fit.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 1, 2009)

I think he has to decide on where he's going first before we start speculating too wildly. Kansas State is still the wild card in all of this.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 6, 2009)

Well the #1 all purpose back in the country signed with the vols last night. IMO David Oku's commitment is going to play a role in what BB does.I just don't know if it's positive or negative for the vols.

This is what Oku had to say a few weeks ago in a article



> Oku, however, said Brown’s decision won’t be a factor in his decision and that the two have even discussed the possibility of going to UT together.



This is what oku said last night in a article.



> "If he comes then he comes and if he don't then he don't," Oku said. "I committed when Jarvis was there and I don't care about competition. I talk to Bryce and he's a good guy, but I hope he don't feel like he is going to come in and run over everyone. I'm not scared of competition and that's the way I am."



Notice he didn't use the word "if".Its almost like he knows something or a misprint.David could have also used the wrong words I don't know.I am now looking for a sweep.Orson, oku and BB with Orson being the one not likely.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 6, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I am now looking for a sweep.Orson, oku and BB with Orson being the one not likely.



Sweep? 

So you finally sign a recruit that originally committed to UT back in October and now you're looking for a sweep?

bawahahahaha


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 10, 2009)

One writers opinion.




> A best guess is that Bryce has narrowed his choices to Oregon and Tennessee. Based on conversations I've had, the kid is very interested in how he will be promoted. Oregon has at its disposal the Nike marketing machine. That's not to say the kid would be hidden playing in the SEC at Tennessee (on CBS).




http://www.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/6270202/13965873


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 10, 2009)

We shall see...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 10, 2009)

*Rumors are like..*



AccUbonD said:


> Rumor is BB and his parents will be in K-town again this weekend.Well BB's second visit and his parents first.



And where did you hear that? I was under the impression that they were in the middle of their week long "fasting" and that he would announce his decision soon after that was over.


----------



## kevina (Mar 10, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> And where did you hear that? I was under the impression that they were in the middle of their week long "fasting" and that he would announce his decision soon after that was over.



Rumor has it that BB's mom wanted to see the UT coaches strip tease. So I can hear it now if BB does not pick UT. "BB is a parents boy, it is his parents fault he picked that other school"


----------



## AaronBurrJR (Mar 10, 2009)

Calm down, he still com'n to the U, this "holding out" he's doing is supposed to be pay back for Arthur. Alledgelly Arthur was upset Sean Spence got more P.T. last year, he then told Bryce that out of towners don't get the same shake as local kids, from what i heard he has no intention of going anywhere but Miami, this is just to make the Miami staff nervous, but he is a me guy, and I would not be surprised if Oregon(I mean Nike) buys him....literally.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 10, 2009)

AaronBurrJR said:


> , but he is a me guy



You may be right, but I have heard bryce on a couple of radio interviews and he sounds nothing like that.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 12, 2009)

*Article on Bryce Brown*

Audacity of dope? Blue chippers' dreams are society's nightmares
March 12, 2009
By Gregg Doyel
CBSSports.com National Columnist

He's playing you for chumps. All of you. Bryce Brown is telling you to jump -- and you're asking, "How high?" 

This high school senior, this 17-year-old kid, is holding a press conference on Monday to announce where he will play football in college. 

And you'll pay attention. 

The finger doesn't point only at you, either. It points at me, because my profession is just as guilty. Maybe more so, because we'll be there with cameras and tape recorders. When he names a college, we'll immediately relay the news via cell phone or wireless Internet connection. Whatever the speed, it won't be high-speed enough. Because this is important. This is urgent. 

Bryce Brown is picking a college. 

Gag me. 

Complete story: http://www.cbssports.com/print/columns/story/11491895


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 12, 2009)

I think all of his antics tell me enough about his character. He may be a good player, but I think he causes nothing but problems for the school he eventually signs with. Good Luck to those who still want this egomaniac.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 12, 2009)

I can pretty much say with confidence that Bryce Brown has made is decision and yes LSU as of right now is not in the top two.Anything can happen from here to monday, but more than likely there will be a new Bryce Brown thread made here on this forum from a fan of the school.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 12, 2009)

*Bryce Brown*



AccUbonD said:


> I can pretty much say with confidence that Bryce Brown has made is decision and yes LSU as of right now is not in the top two.Anything can happen from here to monday, but more than likely there will be a new Bryce Brown thread made here on this forum from a fan of the school.



So do tell, what are the top two choices and what are your sources of the valuable information?


----------



## kevina (Mar 12, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> So do tell, what are the top two choices and what are your sources of the valuable information?



UT and UT, and Kiffen told him.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 12, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> So do tell, what are the top two choices and what are your sources of the valuable information?



This is third hand info me being the third bryce being the first.Miami and UT are the top two. Something could happen this weekend that would change things up.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 12, 2009)

*Rumors*



AccUbonD said:


> This is third hand info me being the third bryce being the first.Miami and UT are the top two. Something could happen this weekend that would change things up.



Third hand info? So you mean you heard it on the radio or read it on a internet chat room? Please be more specific.

Or are you saying that YOU are directly involved in his recruitement? 

I highly doubt your source since: #1 they are fasting this week, #2 Bryce doesn't give interviews, #3 all information concerning his recruitment flows thru Brian Butler (the so-called advisor).

Come one Accubond, don't toss it out unless you're going to name the specific source. Otherwise is just a rumor.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 12, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Third hand info? So you mean you heard it on the radio or read it on a internet chat room? Please be more specific.
> 
> I highly doubt your source since: #1 they are fasting this week, #2 Bryce doesn't give interviews, #3 all information concerning his recruitment flows thru Brian Butler (the so-called advisor).
> 
> Come one Accubond, don't toss it out unless you're going to name the specific source. Otherwise is just a rumor.



You are right.I can live with that... it's just a rumor.


----------



## kevina (Mar 12, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> You are right.I can live with that... it's just a rumor.



It is not a RUMA!


----------



## sleeze (Mar 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> It is not a RUMA!


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 13, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Third hand info? So you mean you heard it on the radio or read it on a internet chat room? Please be more specific.
> 
> Or are you saying that YOU are directly involved in his recruitement?
> 
> ...



His "fasting" must be over with. He has been on the move (that I know of) since yesterday. John Brice at Volquest just confirmed Bryce brown is in Knoxville.Maybe a story will be up later.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2009)

*Rivals.com*



AccUbonD said:


> His "fasting" must be over with. He has been on the move (that I know of) since yesterday. John Brice at Volquest just confirmed Bryce brown is in Knoxville.Maybe a story will be up later.



I saw a story on a Vol website that said he was at the Friday practice but Brian Butler released a statement today to Rivals: 

"Brown's "adviser", Brian Butler, issued a statement to Rivals.com stating Brown had one more obstacle to hurdle before he would announce his official decision on March 16th at the Kansas Sports Hall of Fame.

Butler claimed Brown will be doing a little fasting over the weekend in an attempt to form a closer relationship with God which in turn will hopefully send a message to Brown alerting him to select the correct school on Monday afternoon."

So at this point I don't know what to believe. It really doesn't matter. He's only one player on a team full of talent.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 13, 2009)

Update: Brown makes return visit to Knoxville
By Dave Hooker (Contact)
Originally published 10:41 a.m., March 13, 2009
Updated 06:29 p.m., March 13, 2009 


Tailback Bryce Brown was at Tennessee's practice on Friday, fueling speculation that the No. 1 prospect for the 2009 signing class may play for the Vols.

 He was wearing a large orange parka.

Brown, who is from Wichita (Kan.) East High School, took an official visit to UT last month.

Brown will make his college choice Monday. Besides Tennessee, he is also considering LSU, Kansas State and Oregon. He originally committed to Miami.

Brown and his handler Brian Butler have declined media requests from the News Sentinel.

There hasn't been an update on Butler's Web site, potentialplayers.com, concerning a visit to UT or any other school this weekend. Brown has used the Web site as his method of communicating with the media.

More details later online and in Saturday's News Sentinel.


http://www.govolsxtra.com/news/2009/mar/13/truth-about-brown-hard-figure/


----------



## sleeze (Mar 13, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Update: Brown makes return visit to Knoxville
> By Dave Hooker (Contact)
> Originally published 10:41 a.m., March 13, 2009
> Updated 06:29 p.m., March 13, 2009
> ...



Already receiving hand outs,  Jeez that Kiffin sure is a good recruiter.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Already receiving hand outs,  Jeez that Kiffin sure is a good recruiter.



Layla gave him a hand out too


----------



## waterdogs (Mar 13, 2009)

LSU does not need him. Let him go somewhere else and be there problem.  If he goes to LSU he will be kicked off the team for his behavor.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 14, 2009)

http://potentialplayers.com/news_events_detail.aspx?id=78

http://footballrecruiting.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=923781


This visit does help UT's chances IMO, but it is still open.From what I gather it is still UT and Miami the top two with oregon a distant third.I should know more by the end of the day.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> This visit does help UT's chances IMO, but it is still open.From what I gather it is still UT and Miami the top two with oregon a distant third.I should know more by the end of the day.



Accubond, I stand corrected. Your sources were right about BB in Knoxville. Layla is a happy woman right now 

Seriously though,
Now, why do you believe it's down between UT & Miami?
Why do you think UT has such a good chance to sign him?
Everyone else is saying the "U" is out of the mix.

-Comeaux

Bryce said that the trip was no indication of him signing with Tennessee on Monday, but a way to see their style of football in person. Brown said, "I am not leaning to any school at this time. I will go back home and spend time with my family, and continue to pray for God's clarity when it comes to my decision." - potentialplayers.com

"This was a great opportunity for him to see what their offense is like. He said he's having a really good time out there. I've talked to coaches at the other schools recruiting him since word has gotten out, and I've told them that it was nothing more than a chance to see what the new Tennessee system is like and not to read too much into it." - Brian Butler to Rivals.com


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 14, 2009)

It has got quiet and it does have me a little concerned.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 14, 2009)

I am still wondering why people are after this guy. Surely these coaches can read into the character of this character. If he goes to the Vols, it will be the clash of the ego's in Knoxville. kiffin might just meet his match.


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 15, 2009)

AaronBurrJR said:


> Calm down, he still com'n to the U, this "holding out" he's doing is supposed to be pay back for Arthur. *Alledgelly Arthur was upset Sean Spence got more P.T. last year, he then told Bryce that out of towners don't get the same shake as local kids*, from what i heard he has no intention of going anywhere but Miami, this is just to make the Miami staff nervous, but he is a me guy, and I would not be surprised if Oregon(I mean Nike) buys him....literally.



Because Arther Brown played in KANSAS!!!  Sean Spence played on the #1 Team in the Nation..and dominated as a true freshmen.  As far as treated differently, they should be..the talent level in S. Fl, Tex, and Cali are waaaay ahead of "Kansas" or most places for that matter.

Marketing huh?  Are you kidding me.  Kid hasn't even taken a college snap in PRACTICE!!!  I'll market him...him the school counselor to get his head straight.  Kid is whacked out in the noggin.  Perfect for Tenn. if you ask me, fit perfect with their whacked out head coach.

Stay away from the U.  Please.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2009)

Bryce Brown to K-State! Dang!


----------



## sleeze (Mar 15, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Bryce Brown to K-State! Dang!



Link?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Link?




http://footballrecruiting.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=999218


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't have a clue no more.The guy I was getting info from has went silent.There is a few in K-town still saying the right things, but I am getting that K-state and oregon chatter as well.


----------



## sleeze (Mar 15, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> http://footballrecruiting.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=999218



Dang , I know a few UT fans will be upset about this,

Oh well.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2009)

If Ron Price hadn't been fired Bryce never would have given them a chance. Prince didn't like the advisor fellow: Brian Butler.

What a loser!


----------



## kevina (Mar 15, 2009)

K-State, WOW! I thought it would have been UT 1st, LSU 2nd? 

Hate it for you Comeaux and AccuBond. You all can watch Trent Richardson this year.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2009)

kevina said:


> K-State, WOW! I thought it would have been UT 1st, LSU 2nd?
> 
> Hate it for you Comeaux and AccuBond. You all can watch Trent Richardson this year.



My LSU boards are lit up, anybody else know anything besides the Rivals article?

Oh Kev, 

Trent is practice squad material


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 15, 2009)

kevina said:


> K-State, WOW! I thought it would have been UT 1st, LSU 2nd?
> 
> Hate it for you Comeaux and AccuBond. You all can watch Trent Richardson this year.



I am real excited about UT's chances tomorrow.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 15, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> http://footballrecruiting.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=999218



What was this a article or something? If it was did crabtree write it?

says it has been deleted.


----------



## sleeze (Mar 15, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> What was this a article or something? If it was did crabtree right it?
> 
> says it has been deleted.



It was up earlier.

Must have took it down for some reason.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> What was this a article or something? If it was did crabtree right it?
> 
> says it has been deleted.



An article from Rivals.com that was posted on my LSU fan board. I don't know who Crabtree is? Please explain.

What are you hearing thru the vol network? Lots of chatter on the K-State thing?


----------



## chadair (Mar 15, 2009)

I seen the same thing on the Old "FireRonZook.com" I will go see if I can find that link


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 15, 2009)

Most of the boards in Tennessee have been swamped by duck and K-state fans.It has made most vols fans including myself second guess.I have not seen nothing negative posted from the one's in the know in K-town.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Most of the boards in Tennessee have been swamped by duck and K-state fans.It has made most vols fans including myself second guess.I have not seen nothing negative posted from the one's in the know in K-town.



I am trying to check out K-state's boards and local media sites


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm calling Tenn....they have wealthier boosters.

I just searched through the UM boards a few minutes ago and there is nothing on there.  Most UM folks are sick of the drama and just want it to be done with.  We will be happy if he comes but wish him the best of luck wherever he goes as long as its not uF or F$U.


----------



## kevina (Mar 16, 2009)

What time does this clown disclose what circus he will be performing with?

Bryce Brown wears Trent Richardson pajamas


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> What time does this clown disclose what circus he will be performing with?
> 
> Bryce Brown wears Trent Richardson pajamas




Signing Day For Bryce Brown
3/13/2009

Bryce Brown will be signing his National Letter of Intent on March 16, 2009 at 1:00pm, at the Kansas Sports Hall of Fame. The Kansas Sports Hall of Fame is located at 238 N. Mead, in Wichita, KS.

This news will be updated 1st on Potentialplayers.com. So if you're not able to attend please come to Potentialplayers.com at 1pm for the breaking news.


----------



## kevina (Mar 16, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Signing Day For Bryce Brown
> 3/13/2009
> 
> Bryce Brown will be signing his National Letter of Intent on March 16, 2009 at 1:00pm, at the Kansas Sports Hall of Fame. The Kansas Sports Hall of Fame is located at 238 N. Mead, in Wichita, KS.
> ...



It would be great if this clown got Black Balled by the media and no one showed up for his announcement.


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 16, 2009)

Has the guy qualified yet? I remember one of these late signees had not even qualified and I was wondering if this is him.


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 16, 2009)

Should be enrolling this summer.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 16, 2009)

Accubond, what's the lastest from your sources?


----------



## kevina (Mar 16, 2009)

BB is headed to......





























college.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 16, 2009)

Bryce Brown is headed to UT


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 16, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Bryce Brown is headed to UT



Must have been Montys striptease.


----------



## tjl1388 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank goodness.   Now back to regularly scheduled programming.  The BB show was getting old.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 16, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Must have been Montys striptease.




Nope, it was all about getting crunk in Layla's trunk


----------



## kevina (Mar 16, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Nope, it was all about getting crunk in Layla's trunk



BB is headed to The University of Tennizelle


----------



## fairhopebama (Mar 16, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Nope, it was all about getting crunk in Layla's trunk



And what a trunk it appears to be..


----------



## topcat (Mar 16, 2009)

fairhope said:


> And what a trunk it appears to be..


Well said...


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 16, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> Nope, it was all about getting crunk in Layla's trunk



Oh lawd!!


----------



## TuffDaddy (Mar 24, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> * Advocate staff report - Published: Feb 14, 2009
> 
> LSU’s recruiting class might not be done.
> 
> ...



He'd rather play in the land of rock chunckin coon hunters for a mildly retarded coach.Sorry comeaux,they just had alot more to offer.


----------

